# How to Grow Java Fern Babies



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

My Java Ferns have produced many small babies on the leaves but at the same time the leaves themselves are rotting. Sometimes a baby will detach from the leave and floats around but most of them simply stay on the original leave. What should I do? Should I take out the babies and try to plant them? If yes, how to do it? They are so small and it is not easy to attach them to something


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just let them float. Mother nature has devised the best way for them to grow. Once they get bigger (and they will) you can tie them down them. For now just let it be.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If the parent leaf is seriously rotting you can gently detach the baby and let it float as simpte said. When you do this they tend to pancake in shape somewhat. However, once big enough to be attached to something they will shortly begin groing vertically again fairy fast.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks. I will let mother nature do the job for me then.


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

I will usually detach the new little fern along with a chunk of the old leaf, waad up the dying leaf and insert both into some driftwood cracks. Seems like having the extra bit of old leaf helps the new plant stay put and root faster.


----------

